# Birbie...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Because Robin always liked the Barbie memes...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's just mean. They do that to Maisey after grooming. As soon as we're in the truck I remove the stuff they put in her hair.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's just mean. They do that to Maisey after grooming. As soon as we're in the truck I remove the stuff they put in her hair.


We don't have any pretty birds here, they're all riffraff and ruffians.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah but riff raff and ruffians can be so entertaining. While being frustrating for those that have to deal with them.


----------

